# ID for horse and Rider



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

I was somewhere on some board, facebook, website or something and there was a discussion about having "ID" on your horse should the worst happen. Like you fall off, get bucked off, get knocked off, etc and loose your horse. Does anyone do this? Put an ID on the horse with their name, your name, and a contact number just incase so that the horse does not get lost? 

I hope to never need it but it put thoughts into my head. What happens if I get knocked out and the horse takes off? How would I find it? If someone finds it how would they know what to do with it? I would hate to loose my horse AND have a splitting headache!!

What would/do you attach it to? Saddle? Headstall? Braid it into the mane? 

Thoughts please


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

my old barn was a big lesson barn so they put little "dogtags" on the side of every bridle so kids would know which one belongs to their pony.. So I'm thinking this would work with name, and number for contact and such  it really looked kind of stylish too, like a little silver embellishment!! Hehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

I was afraid to put in on the headstall because I have personally been on a horse (and fell off too) when the bridal broke, got rubbed off on a tree, or one of my lovely friends came whizzing by and pulled it off. But I have also seen peoples girth break or something happen where their saddle came off. I was just wondering what is less likely... 

If my horse is running rampid after I am off I would imagine that he would be likely to step on the reins and possibly break my bridal or even rub a tree or something and get the saddle off some how. I am a freak of nature I worry about crap like this... LOL


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

Hahaha horses can do things we can never figure out, including getting out of their girth somehow  hmmm in that case... You could always get your horse microchipped? But a lot of people never check for that. Mabye before you go out you can write it on his bum  heheh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Really, the only way to ensure that your horse always has their ID on them is to have them microchipped but in areas like mine, that is so rarely done that most vets don't scan for chips in horses. Branding is much more common though not all people agree with that and it still doesn't ensure that the person who found your horse would be able to find you. I mean, after all, how many people really know the contact information for the ranch or person with horses branded with some strange enigmatic symbol at a glance?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I know people that hang tags on saddles when they trail ride. We microchip ours as weanlings. If they are sold it's a nice plus for new owners also.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Mine are chipped, each saddle bridle and halter have in ID name tag.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

the halter i ride in has a dogtag with name and contact number on it. the areas i condition in are not really large enough that dreams could disappear without a trace. at competitions, however, i braid an additional dogtag with the same info into her mane, just in case she gets loose and does manage to remove some/all of her tack in the process (i have known 2 people who lost horses at competitions and they were missing for extended periods.. very scary)


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know if that's necessary. Do horses ever get lost? I haven't found one yet who couldn't find home or their trailer if left to their own devices. I just carry a sticky of my info in my helmet.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I know of a horse that was camping with her owner, in the morning the owner woke up and the mare was gone. Luckily they camp in the same spot a lot and the horse is very recognizable so the owner was contacted and the horse was returned.

When i trail ride i braid a dog tag into my horses mane, it has his name and my name and cell number on it. Just in case.


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Puck, yes horses do get lost. Around here is it usually because someone made someone else mad and in the night a gate "accidently" gets left open. In the case of going on a trail ride or show, I have dog tags with Horse name, My Name, My Number on each halter. IF I riding with only bridle (depending on horses headstall) I would braid an ID tag into the mane as phantom suggested.


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

I have never "lost" a horse but that doesnt mean it could not happen. One of our old Mares was notorious for getting off the tie line at night. No matter how we tied her she still got off. She didnt go far mostly wandered around the camp looking in everyones trailers and waking up the neighbors. Another member here who is crafty made me some ID tags for two of mine. I put them on our saddles figured that was the least likely piece of tack to fall off....


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a "dog tag" attached to one of the D rings on my saddle. It has my horse's name, my name and my cell phone number. That way if I get *ahem* separated from my horse and saddle, the information is with the horse and not in my pocket. I carry my driver's license in my pocket when I ride.


----------

